

Help get this indie game on Steam - ivanvanderbyl
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=92911221

======
novamantis
I'm guessing you have a stake in this game, otherwise some random wouldn't
just post this. To be honest, the only thing that REALLY caught my attention
out of most (if not all) of the Greenlight nonsense was Routine. That game
alone makes me cheer for 2013.

This game looks nice but what makes it different from the other rolling
physics/puzzle games? It look damn nice and looks like it plays well, I'll
give it that. It just doesn't stand out in any fantastic way (other than being
made in Australia, awesome to the max). I hope your project turns out well.

Just remember, being the best playing/looking/story/style in any genre doesn't
really cut it. All I see is a capable puzzle game which is for everyone. Which
you means it lacks character and also means it's for no one. PERHAPS I'm just
lacking actually information and it's a freaking masterpiece with a extremely
mediocre trailer. I'll just stop now... All the best

~~~
ivanvanderbyl
Thanks for your feedback, I don't personally have a steak in the game, I just
know the guy who made it, and have seen him work on it for the last 2 years.

From playing it, I personally find the lack of a personified character
refreshing, the game is extremely addictive yet relaxing to play.

But hey, everyone looks for something different in a new game.

